# How long does it take for a locust to grow



## Lukerobo (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey guys just a quick question how long does it take for a baby locust to grow I know how that they go through like 6 sheds ( if thts wht u call it) but how long because I have about 4 and I'm having to wait till they grow so tht my beardies can eat them 

Cheers


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

The warmer you keep them he more they will eat and the quicker they would grow.


----------



## razieil (Apr 9, 2013)

Lukerobo said:


> Hey guys just a quick question how long does it take for a baby locust to grow I know how that they go through like 6 sheds ( if thts wht u call it) but how long because I have about 4 and I'm having to wait till they grow so tht my beardies can eat them
> 
> Cheers


it will take about a week or 2 for each shed depends on heat and food loads of food and being kept at about 30c is perfect for them the like sun light so if you can keep them out in the garden for a bit they will love it, and that's great at the moment with all the sun plus keep them in a box larger than the one you got them in they will last longer


----------



## Lukerobo (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok cheers I do have them in a larger box its not tht big but its big enough for about 30 of them and do u mean literally let them out in the garden cause I don't know how I would be able to keep an eye on all of them lol


----------



## razieil (Apr 9, 2013)

Lukerobo said:


> Ok cheers I do have them in a larger box its not tht big but its big enough for about 30 of them and do u mean literally let them out in the garden cause I don't know how I would be able to keep an eye on all of them lol


lol no not like that keep them in there box as long as its clear and well aired. if that aint possible then if you have a small heat mat and a lamp that will do them fine the lamp acting as the sun so turn it of at night time


----------



## Lukerobo (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok cheers for that mate


----------

